# Why is my fish swimming in the same spot?



## Annabelschnauzer

It (unknown gender) is swimming in the same spot at the top and back of the tank. Why is it doing this?


----------



## labradrk

What exactly to you mean? is the fish motionless at the top? or is he just swimming around but only staying at the surface? is he rasping at the surface? does he look ok physically?


----------



## Annabelschnauzer

labradrk said:


> What exactly to you mean? is the fish motionless at the top? or is he just swimming around but only staying at the surface? is he rasping at the surface? does he look ok physically?


He is still swimming but not moving from the spot. Recently I noticed a red spot growing on one side of his body and its growing, could this have something to do with it?


----------



## labradrk

Annabelschnauzer said:


> He is still swimming but not moving from the spot. Recently I noticed a red spot growing on one side of his body and its growing, could this have something to do with it?


Yes, it could well be an ulcer of some sort. Can you post a picture here? if not, take a picture along to your local reputable aquatics shop and they should be able to to tell you what to problem is.

If it is an ulcer, I find Melafix by API to be a godsend for treating all things bacterial.

I take it you have looked at your water parameters and everything checks out ok? if not, I strongly suggest buying a test kit so you can check your water. Most aquatics should also offer a water testing service and they are usually free.


----------



## Annabelschnauzer

labradrk said:


> Yes, it could well be an ulcer of some sort. Can you post a picture here? if not, take a picture along to your local reputable aquatics shop and they should be able to to tell you what to problem is.
> 
> If it is an ulcer, I find Melafix by API to be a godsend for treating all things bacterial.
> 
> I take it you have looked at your water parameters and everything checks out ok? if not, I strongly suggest buying a test kit so you can check your water. Most aquatics should also offer a water testing service and they are usually free.


Here is a photo of It. Sorry it's on it's side.


----------



## Annabelschnauzer

I also have another photo here. Can you tell what gender they all are? I'm getting tired of calling them 'it'.


----------



## Peapet

Probably bacterial infection to do with the tank being way too small for your fish.
Fancy goldfish need at least 100 litres for 1 fish, then 40 litres for each additional 1. Ideally common goldfish should live in a pond.


----------



## labradrk

Also, I notice you have a comet sarasa and a lemon goldfish in with a fancy goldfish -- common goldfish and fancy goldfish should not really be mixed. 

I suggest rehoming the two common goldfish ASAP then using Melafix on the fancy. Do a water change (25%) prior to treatment and follow the instructions on the back carefully. If you have carbon in the filter, remove that first or it will absorb the medicine. Then when hopefully when the fancy has been cured, get him a much bigger tank. Otherwise he is likely to suffer from similar ailments in the near future; goldfish make a lot of waste and the smaller the tank, the more difficult it is to keep the water parameters stable.


----------

